# Opinions on eating meat?



## Twisterheart (Dec 8, 2015)

Tonight I was talking to someone, and they told me I wasn't allowed to say I love animals or that I support their rights, because I occasionally eat meat. I understand that a lot of places are very cruel to their animals, and I don't support that at all. I think those places are cruel, and should be shut down. However, as long as the animal is being treated right and they live something that is safe and healthy where they have room to roam around and actually live, I don't see the problem with eating meat.

What do you think?


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

i eat meat sometimes but i don't eat it everyday. i love animals but it doesn't mean i can't eat meat.


----------



## Brad (Dec 8, 2015)

**** animals they can't even talk. 

Eat meat. And never stop.


----------



## seliph (Dec 8, 2015)

I love animals so much I consume them

People don't realize that it's actually a privilege to be able to go vegetarian/vegan, not just the health measurements you have to take (if you're even able to take them) but it costs way more too.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2015)

I like animals myself but I don't see anything wrong with eating meat.
If you're eating plants, there's no difference. Plants have lives too.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 8, 2015)

I think meat tastes disgusting and it's horrible for you. I couldn't care less about the abused animals.


----------



## enchilada (Dec 8, 2015)

i'm starting to have second thoughts about eating meat. ive always been a big carnivore, but my parents got a pet chicken the other day and i really like it, like it was smart and sentient, and my parents said they might eat it later on and that just made me feel a bit disgusted. i wouldn't eat that chicken, and i just shudder at the thought of it. idk, maybe ill start eating vegetarian, though i would miss eating bacon cheeseburgers


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 8, 2015)

I eat a lot of meat and I love animals. I don't agree with those facilities though that keep their cows in such tight containment that they can't even turn around.


----------



## seliph (Dec 8, 2015)

Brad said:


> **** animals they can't even talk.



Dumb cows can't even do math


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 8, 2015)

only if you take enough care of getting to know in which conditions the animals you end up eating live and how they are killed and converted into a final product to ensure everything is ethical and that the animal had some proper life conditions you can say you are an ''animal lover''. Otherwise, you are just contributing with the perpetuation of an industry which desnaturalizes and rejects animal lives' by submitting them to unlivable life conditions. [[Must remark that i'm not only talking about meat, as all products that are from animals' activities or animals themselves also take part in this industry. EX: Honey or Eggs]]

I respect the right to choose whatever anyone wants to eat (as long as it isn't a nearly extinct animal like carey turtles). After all, it's a personal choice.
By me, even though i know how the food industry works and the poor conditions the animals are submitted to, i still contribute with them. Yeah, i try to eat almost everything from bio places, but i make some exceptions which i'm planning to change in a near future.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nintendofan85 said:


> I like animals myself but I don't see anything wrong with eating meat.
> If you're eating plants, there's no difference. Plants have lives too.



Oh, yeah, but plants don't have a brain nor a nervous system. I'm sure that if no other organism beside humans had a brain nor a nervous system, vegans or vegetarians wouldn't exist.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 8, 2015)

God gave us canine teeth for a reason...  (and the reason wasn't for role-playing)...


----------



## Llust (Dec 8, 2015)

i dont see the problem with eating meat. people can eat whatever they want


----------



## derezzed (Dec 8, 2015)

I eat meat all the time... I honestly can't imagine becoming a vegetarian, since meat's kind of a staple food for me.
So obviously I don't see any problem with eating it. Besides, I'm not even an animal lover.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 8, 2015)

I love tasty animals more than non-tasty animals...


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 8, 2015)

well they all end up dead and slaughtered anyway. The treatment doesn't matter if they're just going to be killed for us to eat. But managing cholesterol levels, that's a different story.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't eat meat.
Problem is almost all meat that you buy at the stores are from factory farms , where the animals are treated like less then dirt. Not them living on farms like the old days.
Canines are also meant to break nuts and other hard vegetables,  not just meat.


----------



## Brad (Dec 8, 2015)

People are more important than animals.

I am a people.

I like meat.

So, the animals have to die.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 8, 2015)

Humans are naturally superior to animals, so I feel as long as we take care of them then we can responsibly eat them.


----------



## riummi (Dec 8, 2015)

I love meat and i _like_ animals but i do not condone the way that some are treated.
i like them because they are cute and they taste delicious so...


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 8, 2015)

enchilada said:


> but my parents got a pet chicken the other day and i really like it, like it was smart and sentient, and my parents said they might eat it later on and that just made me feel a bit disgusted.



All chickens are as smart as your parents' pet chicken. Actually, most animals are way smarter than humans give them credit for, probably because humans in general don't interact with animals much. Humans also act like animals don't have feelings/emotions. They do. They may not experience them in quite the same way. My pet cockatiel (a yellow parrot native to Australia) got angry at me recently for scaring the crap out of her by dropping a plate (the noise scared her). She was angry at me for the rest of the day, making angry hissing sounds at me whenever I walked by and especially when she saw me with any other dishes. But cockatiels don't really have the need for much of a short term memory and thus never evolved a good one, so she got over it by the next day and acted like nothing happened. (Meanwhile a cat, who has better memory, probably would've been angry longer in that situation.)

...that being said, I do love animals but I eat meat. Humans are omnivores. They are made to eat meat and plants.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 8, 2015)

go for it


----------



## TarzanGirl (Dec 8, 2015)

I love animals and do feel bad eating meat. I am considering becoming a vegetarian to live more according to my beliefs, but I am not sure if I would get enough protein and I am not really a vegetable person either. I don't even enjoy eating meat much or any food. I wish I didn't have to eat at all! I also wish there just were less people to feed in the world so the animals didn't have to be raised in such terrible conditions. I feel like if there weren't so many large-scale operations, they could put more care into raising them right.


----------



## Heyden (Dec 8, 2015)

Pork is bae, I can never imagine being vegetarian oops


----------



## enchilada (Dec 9, 2015)

call me weird but if i develop an emotional bond with an animal, i wouldnt be able to eat it. i guess that's why i have no problem eating stuff from the supermarket or restaurants, because i didnt know the animal personally. it's weird that we play a game that anthropomorphizes animals like chickens and sheep and we're cool with eating them like can you imagine eating Vesta or Benedict? lol


----------



## Javocado (Dec 9, 2015)

I love meat man I'm chowing down on a carne asada burrito right now bless


----------



## kayleee (Dec 9, 2015)

I eat all the meat

Actually not really I hate seafood


----------



## kelpy (Dec 9, 2015)

I eat meat all the time.
I love animals.
The only thing that's disturbing to me is the horrible factory farming that goes on. It's downright disgusting. I get it, they will just die in the end. But it's still sad.

Some farms do it right though, which is cool to hear.





enchilada said:


> call me weird but if i develop an emotional bond with an animal, i wouldnt be able to eat it. i guess that's why i have no problem eating stuff from the supermarket or restaurants, because i didnt know the animal personally. it's weird that we play a game that anthropomorphizes animals like chickens and sheep and we're cool with eating them like can you imagine eating Vesta or Benedict? lol



true true! I wouldn't be able to eat a pet pig or chicken. But grocery store meats, I'll eat that all day.
 I wouldn't eat poor vesta or benedict ;-;


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 9, 2015)

enchilada said:


> call me weird but if i develop an emotional bond with an animal, i wouldnt be able to eat it. i guess that's why i have no problem eating stuff from the supermarket or restaurants, because i didnt know the animal personally. it's weird that we play a game that anthropomorphizes animals like chickens and sheep and we're cool with eating them like can you imagine eating Vesta or Benedict? lol


I don't think that's weird at all. I wouldn't be able to eat an animal I had an emotional attachment to either. I don't like seeing animals being killed, period. That's why I just try not to think about it when I'm eating a hamburger or whatever. Otherwise it would just be way too sad.


----------



## Locket (Dec 9, 2015)

I eat meat, but same as enchilada said. If I have seen the animal, I would not eat it, because it would be so cute, and I'd feel bad.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 9, 2015)

cmon now, i'm sure you all eat your catch when you go fishing?


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 9, 2015)

King Dad said:


> cmon now, i'm sure you all eat your catch when you go fishing?


I don't like fish so no.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't know. I was vegetarian for a while but I could no longer afford supplements and such during a hard period of my life. Regarding the plants argument it is scientifically proven that plants do not feel/register pain the same way that humans and animals do, and therefore the argument is not only and uncomparable analogy, but invalid.
I don't hate eating meat but I will only eat free-range and kosher meat, seems more humane to me anyway.


----------



## pandapples (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't think I could ever give up eating meat. I love it


----------



## inkling (Dec 9, 2015)

I eat meat often bc I don't feel I get as many nutrients if I don't. Most my life I avoided aeating meat bc I thought it was gross and would become anemic often. When I started to eat it I felt so much better.

OP, I find it pretty offensive and disrespectful for someone to speak to you that way. You can't have control over everything.  In general, food is very expensive and depending on where you live in the cpuntry, its very difficult to find healthy food.

Being a vegetarian does not automatically make someone  morally superior over non vegetarians.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 9, 2015)

Brad said:


> **** animals they can't even talk.
> 
> Eat meat. And never stop.



Ahhh ****ing animals doesn't sound like the best idea 

But yeah that's just stupid, loving animals doesn't mean you can't eat meat. Meat is meat yo

Oh, if you wanna get technical, plants feel immense pain too when hurt. You can't love plants or grow them at your place cuz you meatophobes(yes I just made up that word) eat them


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 9, 2015)

Meat and dairy products taste gross.  I would rather slit my throat open than have a bite of that.
My usual food is raw and whole fruits and veggies. I have a big garden where I grow my breakfeast, lunch, and dinner.
And for water, I drink rain water because it's natural.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Dec 9, 2015)

I have no problem with that. Humans are naturally omnivorous creatures, so it's not like eating meat is unnatural or anything. I'm not saying that I condemn vegetarianism or veganism- far from it. As a matter of fact, I respect that you can do that, and that you're making the attempt to make life better for animals.

What I _do_, have a problem, though, is shaming meat-eaters into vegetarianism by, like the person Twisterheart was talking to, saying that you can't love animals if you eat meat or some other ridiculous excuse like that. As a matter of fact, I saw someone say this, and was just... _astonished_.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 9, 2015)

I stopped eating meat 8 years ago (I still eat fish though) but honestly humans weren't meant to eat meat we just decided to one day, and so now after lots and lots of evolution our bodies _want_ it but don't _need_ it, and we finally started to produce chemicals capable of breaking meat down. I don't care if other people eat animals, yeah the processing and industry is horrible and I feel bad but it's not something as one person I can do anything about by complaining about other people eating meat. I fully support people hunting for food and small farms that treat the animals right though, please eat all *that* meat you want I FULLY support it. I myself have lost all desire to eat meat so I never intend to again, but as long as it's not horrible practices I could care less, I don't support the industry is all. But if people want to eat meat I don't really care, do you.


----------



## contententity (Dec 9, 2015)

you can like eating meat and you can like animals, the two aren't mutually exclusive and it's stupid to try and make them so. i don't look at an animal and think "mm, i wanna eat you." but i look at an already ground and well-done burger and i do say "mm, i wanna eat you" but that burger isn't an animal anymore it's a burger....
i was a vegetarian for a longass time bc yeah it sucks the way animals are treated especially here in the US, just to become processed meat.... but i also like the way meat tastes. 
but i still love animals.

like idfk dude, you can love animals and eat meat. and if someone says you can't then tell them to shut up


----------



## MrPicklez (Dec 9, 2015)

I swallow meat on a daily basis


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 9, 2015)

lel meat is good 4 u



ps... I'm a vegan lel


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

After two years of being a vegetarian and horribly sick (despite taking necessary supplements and doing much research into ways of staying healthy in a meat-free diet), I went back to eating meat. Before I stopped eating meat I didn't care much for it. After I started eating it again I appreciated it a heck of a lot more. Even if I felt I could give it up again I wouldn't choose to do so.


----------



## Yuni (Dec 9, 2015)

I have always favoured vegetables over meat, but I have to eat more meat after my medical check up in April. I'm severely lacking in iron, despite also taking extra supplements as well. 

I think normal people are meant to have 0.3 iron in their blood levels whereas I was at 0.06. Currently, I'm around 0.18 so... 

I don't think it's wrong to eat meat unless you are wasteful of your food. As long as you are aware and are thankful of the effort and life that allowed food to end up on your plate.


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 9, 2015)

"Because they are slated to become foods for humans, livestock are fed and provided for all their lives and given equal chance to reproduce free from natural selection. Cows, pigs and even chickens have an overwhelmingly higher rate of survival in captivity than in the wild. So isnt it a rather ideal,mutually beneficial relationship for you(/us) both?

He then compares how he treats humans vs how we treat livestock.

"On the contrary, our treatment on mankind is much more respectful than your treatment of livestock, perhaps it isn't perfect, but we do acknowledge your species as sentient and try to deal with your fairly"
Kyubey-Puella Magi Madoka Magica

We do not treat animals with respect, and the majority of us won't either, but most people dont care anyway to do so.
I dont mind eating meat, I enjoy pork way to much to give it up, but I do think animals should be treated a bit better but I don't care enough to do anything about it. Animals aren't Humans and they will never be, you can have sentimental feelings towards an animal which stops you from eating it, but not everyone else does.


----------



## tumut (Dec 9, 2015)

It's not as unhealthy as most people make it out to be. I only really like poultry and fish though. Red meat is gross except for maybe some cold cuts.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 9, 2015)

in the words of Martin Lawrence..."I'd eat a pigs a** as long as it's cooked right."


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Dec 9, 2015)

Humans evolved to eat both animals and plants. So to eat meat isn't bad. It's natural.

What isn't natural is how we treat the animals we raise to be food. It's absolutely horrible. Torture. We fatten them to unnatural measures, hurt them, and pump them with chemicals. We should treat the animals with respect, even if we are raising them to be consumed.

I eat meat. I love me some beef jerky. But I also believe we need to change the farming system so animals are treated better during their lives. We also need to use less chemicals, because that is having a negative impact on those who eat meat.


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 9, 2015)

I like looking at flowers, and I find green scenery nice, and I enjoy eating my greens - the latter doesn't cancel out the former the same as with meat. I hate when animals are kept in poor conditions, and sure, the idea of them simply being kept and fed only to be later slaughtered and eaten isn't exactly the nicest, but everything in the world has to consume to live - you wouldn't find a lion thinking about the moral consequences of eating a human, you wouldn't find an owl thinking about the moral consequences of eating a mouse, you wouldn't find a plant thinking(of course) about the moral consequences of starving other plant life of the nutrients they need - we do what we can to live and survive most effectively with the resources we have the same as all other life on the planet.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't believe that you can't love animals if you eat meat. I try to stay away from meat as much as possible.


----------



## Peter (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm a vegetarian; I found myself not really enjoying eating meat anyway, so I decided to give it up for ethical reasons. 

But I don't have an issue with anyone else eating meat, it's a normality within society and it's their choice. I'd never force my opinions on someone else...



nintendofan85 said:


> I like animals myself but I don't see anything wrong with eating meat.
> If you're eating plants, there's no difference. Plants have lives too.



Just wanted to let you know there's a *tiny* difference between pulling a carrot out the ground and slaughtering a pig, and I'm yet to hear my grass screaming when I mow the lawn; so I think I'll stick to plants for now


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 9, 2015)

Yuni said:


> I have always favoured vegetables over meat, but I have to eat more meat after my medical check up in April. I'm severely lacking in iron, despite also taking extra supplements as well.
> 
> I think normal people are meant to have 0.3 iron in their blood levels whereas I was at 0.06. Currently, I'm around 0.18 so...
> 
> I don't think it's wrong to eat meat unless you are wasteful of your food. As long as you are aware and are thankful of the effort and life that allowed food to end up on your plate.



Same here, I have that problem too. ;; I don't eat much meat and my iron levels are really low so my doctor advised me to eat more meat as well as take tablets... I don't particularly like the taste of meat sometimes. I do flat out refuse to eat certain types of meat though, because I suppose it's a little hard for me to process that what I am eating was once an animal that was alive... I don't know, I suppose maybe I'm a little soppy but I do eat meat and I don't think about what it once was, but either way, I still don't enjoy the taste of it or like it that much so...


----------



## Bowie (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh, not this again.

I'm vegan, and as a vegan, I definitely believe you can't call yourself an animal lover if you eat meat. Sure, you might love your pets or whatever, but animals as a whole? No. I just believe it's lazy. To call yourself an animal lover you should put real effort into animals and a great start is to stop supporting their deaths. I've got nothing personal against anyone for being a meat eater. In fact, many friends of mine are meat eaters. It's just that many of them don't see what goes on. I've seen what goes on, and it's absolutely horrible. It goes beyond cruelty. We live in a day and age now where we can live without eating meat. I've lived without meat _all my life_. 

And while that is possible, and eating meat is no longer a necessity, it just shouldn't be a thing. Our appetites shouldn't get in the way of the lives of the creatures we're supposed to share this planet with. Whenever somebody watches videos of the cruel acts, they turn away. They don't realise it, and that's why it's so important to me that I take any opportunity I get to enlighten people, for the animals. That's how you really love animals. 

That's all.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm pollo-vegetarian BTW

I hate it when people get all upset about people eating things like horse. Um, well you eat pork, beef, etc, but suddenly you don't like it when there's another animal involved?? Or when in Science, everyone was getting upset because they saw a mouse being tested on in a lab - yet again, you eat _slaughtered_ animals.


----------



## Aestivate (Dec 9, 2015)

Personally, I'm a non-vegetarian but I don't have any problem with people who are. As long as they don't force their opinion about eating meat upon me as I don't do force mine upon them.


----------



## Deak (Dec 9, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Oh, not this again.
> 
> I'm vegan, and as a vegan, I definitely believe you can't call yourself an animal lover if you eat meat. Sure, you might love your pets or whatever, but animals as a whole? No. I just believe it's lazy. To call yourself an animal lover you should put real effort into animals and a great start is to stop supporting their deaths. I've got nothing personal against anyone for being a meat eater. In fact, many friends of mine are meat eaters. It's just that many of them don't see what goes on. I've seen what goes on, and it's absolutely horrible. It goes beyond cruelty. We live in a day and age now where we can live without eating meat. I've lived without meat _all my life_.
> 
> ...



Just because mass corporations kill animals in an unnatural way to produce food for millions/billions of people, doesn't mean eating meat is wrong. Just way they go about it is wrong.


So do you hate other animals that kill one another to provide nutrients and meat? Should they all be vegan also? Why not? 

Just because there's an alternative doesn't mean it's what has to be done or what is the only way to live now in order to be a decent human being for the planet. Overpopulated animals, etc are a huge issue if that was the case. No point in getting into it in an acnl forum.. But like you first said in your post

Oh, not this again. 


Lmao.


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 9, 2015)

With the minimum amount of judgement, vegetarianism/veganism is a morally correct lifestyle choice. Aside from animal cruelty, the meat production industry is terrible and is one of the biggest dangers to our planet. The gases produced by livestock, the water and land required to produce meat, the transportation and conditions at which meat needs to be kept; it's all absolutely terrible, environmentally speaking.

Basic facts: 


To produce one kilo of beef, you could produce ten kilos of grain/vegetables
The fertiliser required for animal grazing contributes hugely to pollution; in the US alone, manure spills and discharges between 1990 and 1997 have killed over a billion fish
Livestock contributes up to 51% of greenhouse gases, contributing to global warming
Cattle ranches are the number 1 cause of rainforest deforestation in the Amazon rainforest
70% of the world's agricultural land is dedicated to meat production

Sources here, here,here, here, here http://www.worldwatch.org/files/pdf/Livestock and Climate Change.pdf and here


----------



## seliph (Dec 9, 2015)

Deak said:


> Just because there's an alternative doesn't mean it's what has to be done or what is the only way to live now in order to be a decent human being for the planet. Overpopulated animals, etc are a huge issue if that was the case. No point in getting into it in an acnl forum.. But like you first said in your post



Adding to this, I already said it but not to mention not everyone can afford the alternative, both health-wise and financially.

I tried to just go vegetarian some years ago but because of my metabolism and other health issues I have, I nearly withered away to nothing and had just about no energy. So I had to go back to eating meat.

Gotta love how some vegans are so well off but they have no idea.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 9, 2015)

I love all animals in the world.  But their cooked flesh is too delicious to resist; *I eat meat everyday.*

What about plants though?  Vegetarians don't care about eating plants, even though they're living creatures too.  Recent studies have shown certain plants to react to intense heat/cold/temperature and also broken stems and leaves, similar to how people do (i.e. pain reflexes).  What if plants do feel and stuff etc but there's no scientific proof?  Like the existence of a diety/dieties; science disproves it, but you probably don't.  Smh if you really wanna be all anti-killing, eat some lab-made stuff.  That's the only way; you're still killing something alive, it's just not as cute.  That's my opinion on the argument.

Either way, I get light-headed and nauseous if I don't eat meat or a lot of protein at regular intervals, so it's more of a 'have to' than a 'want to' when it comes to eating it.


----------



## tae (Dec 9, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Whenever somebody watches videos of the cruel acts, they turn away.



i don't know what world you live in but when i watch nature documentaries i stare immensely at carnivores attacking their prey.

i mean, like deak said.. do you think animals that eat other animals are horrible too? was that not the intentions of life in general? to eat and to also be eaten?


----------



## Zandy (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm vegetarian but I don't really care if other people eat meat or animal products and I would never make someone feel guilty for not eating meat.  I don't agree with how most meat and dairy is produced but that's a different can of worms xP.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 9, 2015)

dude i'd eat a human.


----------



## Matramix (Dec 9, 2015)

This is sort of where I don't understand the reasoning behind being a vegetarian. Without people eating meat the animals would become overpopulated and eventually die of starvation/ lack of resources anyways so are we really harming them more than they would do themselves? I can see why some people may not like some inhumane methods behind meat production, but for a vegetarians reasoning behind not eating meat being " because you love animals and don't want them to get hurt", they are going to be killed anyways, and one person isn't going to make a difference so why do it ?_? 

Anywaysssssss I love meat.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't want this thread to turn into another argument, so I'm not gonna reply to anybody else (send me a private message if you wanna discuss it further), but what I believe, personally, is that, while us _human beings_ (take note: human beings. I understand a lion isn't going to pick apples off a tree anytime soon) have the ability to stop supporting the unnecessary killing of millions of animals every minute, we should. I'm a happy, healthy vegan, and it isn't even that big a part of my life. I take it with a pinch of salt. There is no need to kill anymore, so we shouldn't. It's simple to me. It's logical. I grew up vegan, though, so perhaps it's harder for others to see that side of things. It's all just my opinion.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 9, 2015)

I have no idea how I'd be able to get all that stuff you get from eating meat and stuff like that without actually eating meat or anything that comes from an animal. Plus meat tastes too good. Especially chicken. Soooo yeah, I eat meat. .-.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 9, 2015)

I eat meat & also love animals. I think it's incredibly rude to insist that a person doesn't care for animals if they eat meat.


----------



## Tao (Dec 9, 2015)

Norski said:


> dude i'd eat a human.



I probably would too. If anything, just to see what we taste like.


I hear we taste like pork. I would be pretty happy if I tasted like pork. I would be delicious. 





Roh said:


> I eat meat & also love animals. I think it's incredibly rude to insist that a person doesn't care for animals if they eat meat.



I can see how it's contradictory to say you eat meat & love animals. I'm still going to claim I love both though.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2015)

Norski said:


> dude i'd eat a human.



Okay, now that disturbs me just thinking about it.


----------



## xanisha (Dec 9, 2015)

I occasionally eat meat, but I usually only like chicken. Other meats (like steak and hamburger meat) make me kinda sick so I choose not to eat them. However I refuse 100% to eat any fish because unlike land animals (where we farm and grow them for slaughter) we usually catch fish in the wild and the way we fish is destroying our oceans. Whole ecosystem get caught in the nets and a lot of animals that we don't eat die this way, it is such a gross process and I refuse to take part in it.


----------



## Tao (Dec 9, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> Okay, now that disturbs me just thinking about it.



Aren't you even a little bit curious what we taste like?


----------



## inkling (Dec 9, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I don't want this thread to turn into another argument, so I'm not gonna reply to anybody else (send me a private message if you wanna discuss it further), but what I believe, personally, is that, while us _human beings_ (take note: human beings. I understand a lion isn't going to pick apples off a tree anytime soon) have the ability to stop supporting the unnecessary killing of millions of animals every minute, we should. I'm a happy, healthy vegan, and it isn't even that big a part of my life. I take it with a pinch of salt. There is no need to kill anymore, so we shouldn't. It's simple to me. It's logical. I grew up vegan, though, so perhaps it's harder for others to see that side of things. It's all just my opinion.



Here's the thing: Numerous people on here have commented on how they must eat meat for health reasons. How come vegans/vegetarians never comment on this issue beyond saying "you can be healthy/healthier vegan/vegetarian". Its simply not a reality for a lot of people. We all have different bodies due to our genetic backgrounds and only a doctor can comment on what is a healthy/safe lifestyle for an individual. Also what about $$$??? How can you be so morally superior and not realize a lot of people can not afford a vegan/vegetarian lifestyle without sacrificing health. Its difficult for me as it is to even eat a semi-healthy diet. I also get low blood sugar often so I can not survive on grains. If I rely on beans (which I have in the past) I am constantly fatigued and have to rely on massive amounts of caffeine. Nowadays I hardly drink caffeine and I definitely don't rely on it for energy.
If I could go without eating meat I would, but I literally can't. I'm poor and my body has issues absorbing nutrients.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 9, 2015)

inkling said:


> Here's the thing: Numerous people on here have commented on how they must eat meat for health reasons. How come vegans/vegetarians never comment on this issue beyond saying "you can be healthy/healthier vegan/vegetarian". Its simply not a reality for a lot of people. We all have different bodies due to our genetic backgrounds and only a doctor can comment on what is a healthy/safe lifestyle for an individual. Also what about $$$??? How can you be so morally superior and not realize a lot of people can not afford a vegan/vegetarian lifestyle without sacrificing health. Its difficult for me as it is to even eat a semi-healthy diet. I also get low blood sugar often so I can not survive on grains. If I rely on beans (which I have in the past) I am constantly fatigued and have to rely on massive amounts of caffeine. Nowadays I hardly drink caffeine and I definitely don't rely on it for energy.
> If I could go without eating meat I would, but I literally can't. I'm poor and my body has issues absorbing nutrients.



(I know I said I wouldn't respond, but this is civil enough, I think.)

There are many things like this that do bother me as a vegan, and I unfortunately can't put a finger on these issues. And then comes the whole matter of where people would get meat from if, like us vegans would like, animals were not killed for food anymore. I'm not an expert on diets, I must admit, but I will be sure to ask around now this question has been proposed, 'cause I'd be as interested as you are in knowing of alternatives (assuming there are any) that grant people with health conditions to sustain a vegan diet.

I know for a fact money isn't an issue when it comes down to vegan diets. At least in the UK, meat is as expensive (if not less expensive) than fruit and vegetables, depending on where you get it from (hey, some people can grow the bloody stuff!). I could provide you with some articles detailing this if you'd be interested! But anyway, I'm gonna have to get back to you on the whole health thing, because I myself don't have a clue. These are good examples of things that need to be addressed in order for the conception of vegan life to grow and truly make a difference to society, though it may happen long after my lifetime.


----------



## iamnothyper (Dec 9, 2015)

meat is yummy


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 9, 2015)

Bowie said:


> (I know I said I wouldn't respond, but this is civil enough, I think.)
> 
> There are many things like this that do bother me as a vegan, and I unfortunately can't put a finger on these issues. And then comes the whole matter of where people would get meat from if, like us vegans would like, animals were not killed for food anymore. I'm not an expert on diets, I must admit, but I will be sure to ask around now this question has been proposed, 'cause I'd be as interested as you are in knowing of alternatives (assuming there are any) that grant people with health conditions to sustain a vegan diet.
> 
> I know for a fact money isn't an issue when it comes down to vegan diets. At least in the UK, meat is as expensive (if not less expensive) than fruit and vegetables, depending on where you get it from (hey, some people can grow the bloody stuff!). I could provide you with some articles detailing this if you'd be interested! But anyway, I'm gonna have to get back to you on the whole health thing, because I myself don't have a clue. These are good examples of things that need to be addressed in order for the conception of vegan life to grow and truly make a difference to society, though it may happen long after my lifetime.



Where I live, fruits and vegetables are expensive. One bag of oranges costs about four or five dollars. There's only about 10-12 oranges in the bag, and they're very small. I'm not sure how much that would be in the UK, but it's expensive. Fruit and vegetables in general are expensive where I live, but then again it seems as if the price for everything is getting higher and higher.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 9, 2015)

I eat all kinds of meat, but I only like beef.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 9, 2015)

Tao said:


> I probably would too. If anything, just to see what we taste like.
> 
> 
> I hear we taste like pork. I would be pretty happy if I tasted like pork. I would be delicious.



I heard we taste like chicken but a bit on the chewy side...


----------



## Tao (Dec 9, 2015)

Norski said:


> I heard we taste like chicken but a bit on the chewy side...



I hear chicken about as much as I hear pork. I kinda feel pork would be more likely though since we're more similar to pigs than chickens.

Where on the body you got the meat from will probably make a difference to the flavor though, as well as the persons health and diet. Probably more difference from diet than there is with animals animals since livestock tend to eat largely the same diet. I don't think race would make a difference, but I kinda wonder if sex would do anything to the flavor from the different hormones and stuff.


I wonder who would taste better? Carnivores or vegans? I guess vegans probably would since they're kind of 'free range'.


----------



## himeki (Dec 10, 2015)

but
if you dont eat meat you are eating plants
which are animal food
by being a vegetarian you are stealing food from animals


----------



## Peter (Dec 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> by being a vegetarian you are stealing food from animals



I don't know about you, but personally I can't remember the last time I '_stole_' grass from a cow


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 10, 2015)

Matramix said:


> This is sort of where I don't understand the reasoning behind being a vegetarian. Without people eating meat the animals would become overpopulated and eventually die of starvation/ lack of resources anyways so are we really harming them more than they would do themselves? I can see why some people may not like some inhumane methods behind meat production, but for a vegetarians reasoning behind not eating meat being " because you love animals and don't want them to get hurt", they are going to be killed anyways, and one person isn't going to make a difference so why do it ?_?



I see this argument quite a lot. The world won't all become vegetarian tomorrow; meat production, like everything, is about supply and demand. If the demand for meat falls, meat production will fall, which means fewer farms, less intensive breeding, etc. Overpopulation won't be a problem, it would fall gradually. 

"One person won't make a difference" is a terrible argument for anything. It's how people justify driving giant, gas-guzzling cars that pollute the air for everyone. Just because you can doesn't mean you should.



Bowie said:


> I know for a fact money isn't an issue when it comes down to vegan diets. At least in the UK, meat is as expensive (if not less expensive) than fruit and vegetables, depending on where you get it from (hey, some people can grow the bloody stuff!). I could provide you with some articles detailing this if you'd be interested! But anyway, I'm gonna have to get back to you on the whole health thing, because I myself don't have a clue. These are good examples of things that need to be addressed in order for the conception of vegan life to grow and truly make a difference to society, though it may happen long after my lifetime.



As someone also from the UK, I definitely second what you said about fruit and vegetables being cheaper than meat. Of course, the cheapest is just to eat rubbish (donuts, pizza, crisps and sweets are all dead cheap and filling), but meat is expensive and it's definitely cheaper (not to mention healthier) to eat meat substitutes (sausages, mince, burgers) most of the time, so say nothing of how you could easily get way more grains, pasta, vegetables (potatoes, carrots, onions and leeks cost basically nothing) for the same amount that a small piece of meat would cost.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 10, 2015)

Well I not only have a problem with eating meat cause, you know, it's animals, but red meat is incredibly unhealthy for you when eaten in large amounts. I'm not really the kind of person who needs a meat with every meal, but I do eat chicken and fish occasionally. But yeah, being vegan or vegetarian fully is a huge pain in the ass and expensive so I get why more people aren't .__.


----------



## TikiBones (Dec 10, 2015)

"You think you're saving the world by eating a tofu-burger and sticking to a diet of grains and berries? Well here's something that not many vegetarians know (_or care to acknowledge_): *every year millions of animals are killed by wheat and soy bean combines during harvesting season*. Oh yeah, go on and on for hours about how all of us meat eaters are going to hell for having a steak, but conveniently ignore the fact that each year millions of mice, rabbits, snakes, skunks, possums, squirrels, gophers and rats are ruthlessly murdered as a direct result of YOUR dieting habits. At least we're eating the animals we kill (and although we also contribute to the slaughter of animals during grain harvesting, keep in mind that we're not the ones with a moral qualm about it), not just leaving them to rot in a field somewhere. That makes you just as morally repugnant than any meat-eater any day. Not only that, but you're killing free-roaming animals, not animals that were raised for feed. Their bodies get mangled in the combine's machinery, bones crushed, and you have the audacity to point fingers at the meat industry for humanely punching a spike through a cow's neck? If you think that tofu burgers come at no cost to animals or the environment, guess again." - Maddox

Source.

Unless you're growing all of your own food, then you're still killing animals...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

Each to their own. I like cuddling animals, eat them on my plate and wear on my head. Worst thing ever is those radical animal activists that hunt random people because they wear faux/real fur. While conditions sure could be better, it's for you to do something and that is not tracking down people wearing fur because they like it faux or not.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 10, 2015)

*steps in*
I'm a vegetarian, have been for around 1 and a half years. I feel guilty eating meat, I can't do it. Kill another animal for my benefit. If you eat meat, that's fine as long as you respect my choice like I respect yours. But I personally can't cause it makes me feel terrible,


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 10, 2015)

TikiBones said:


> "You think you're saving the world by eating a tofu-burger and sticking to a diet of grains and berries? Well here's something that not many vegetarians know (_or care to acknowledge_): *every year millions of animals are killed by wheat and soy bean combines during harvesting season*. Oh yeah, go on and on for hours about how all of us meat eaters are going to hell for having a steak, but conveniently ignore the fact that each year millions of mice, rabbits, snakes, skunks, possums, squirrels, gophers and rats are ruthlessly murdered as a direct result of YOUR dieting habits. At least we're eating the animals we kill (and although we also contribute to the slaughter of animals during grain harvesting, keep in mind that we're not the ones with a moral qualm about it), not just leaving them to rot in a field somewhere. That makes you just as morally repugnant than any meat-eater any day. Not only that, but you're killing free-roaming animals, not animals that were raised for feed. Their bodies get mangled in the combine's machinery, bones crushed, and you have the audacity to point fingers at the meat industry for humanely punching a spike through a cow's neck? If you think that tofu burgers come at no cost to animals or the environment, guess again." - Maddox
> 
> Source.
> 
> Unless you're growing all of your own food, then you're still killing animals...



You're right. Soy production is awful.

Know something else? 




			
				Soyatech: said:
			
		

> About 85 percent of the world?s soybeans are processed, or "crushed," annually into soybean meal and oil.  Approximately 98 percent of the soybean meal that is crushed is further processed into animal feed with the balance used to make soy flour and proteins.



Source.

Using your emphasis:
*Eighty five percent of all soybeans produced are used by the meat industry*

The moral repugnance of meat eating isn't the loss of animal life (as far as I'm concerned), it's the impact on the environment and how global warming, cash crops and deforestation hurts _people_. You could feed ten people with the soybeans it takes to make enough beef to feed one person. It's not sustainable.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Dec 10, 2015)

I don't eat a lot of meat because it tastes horrible to me. When possible I have bought local meat. If you like to eat meat but have a conscious about abused animals just find a local ranch that sells meat if that's possible for you. Then you'll know how they are treated and can be sure that they are butchered as humanely as possible.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2015)

I eat meat. I enjoy meat.

Tofu tastes absolutely disgusting. It doesn't even look appetizing.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 10, 2015)

why cant both diets exist w/o arguing which is better lmao
if animals can do it then so can humans


----------



## Mango (Dec 10, 2015)

i have no respect for meat eaters


----------



## jekojiru (Dec 10, 2015)

I mind my own business and do what i want


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 10, 2015)

Honestly.. I feel like boycotting meat isn't going to change the industry.. Not trying to sound rude but I don't think sugar coating it will do much. They will always try to find ways to make a quick buck.

I do avoid cosmetic companies that harm animals, and really dont like how people treat animals that way for consumption or product testing. If I didn't have ARFID, I would try to eat meat less, but I just feel like the efforts won't change much.. I just don't like it when people say you aren't a true animal lover if you can't be a vegetarian/vegan. Because it does hurt when I see animals being hurt, it's not like its enjoyable to know that. I have a lot of respect for the people who are vegetarian and vegan so kudos to all of you.


----------



## Tao (Dec 10, 2015)

piichinu said:


> why cant both diets exist w/o arguing which is better lmao
> if animals can do it then so can humans



Well, I guess animals don't argue...But the carnivores do just eat the herbivores.

I guess humans could try doing that. At least vegans could stop complaining about people eating animals then.




Mango said:


> i have no respect for meat eaters



Excusez-moi, what did Lions do to you?

I think you owe Lions an apology.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> Honestly.. I feel like boycotting meat isn't going to change the industry.. Not trying to sound rude but I don't think sugar coating it will do much. They will always try to find ways to make a quick buck.
> 
> I do avoid cosmetic companies that harm animals, and really dont like how people treat animals that way for consumption or product testing. If I didn't have ARFID, I would try to eat meat less, but I just feel like the efforts won't change much.. I just don't like it when people say you aren't a true animal lover if you can't be a vegetarian/vegan. Because it does hurt when I see animals being hurt, it's not like its enjoyable to know that. I have a lot of respect for the people who are vegetarian and vegan so kudos to all of you.



I hate companies who use cosmetics on animals for testing.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 10, 2015)

TikiBones said:


> "You think you're saving the world by eating a tofu-burger and sticking to a diet of grains and berries? Well here's something that not many vegetarians know (_or care to acknowledge_): *every year millions of animals are killed by wheat and soy bean combines during harvesting season*. Oh yeah, go on and on for hours about how all of us meat eaters are going to hell for having a steak, but conveniently ignore the fact that each year millions of mice, rabbits, snakes, skunks, possums, squirrels, gophers and rats are ruthlessly murdered as a direct result of YOUR dieting habits. At least we're eating the animals we kill (and although we also contribute to the slaughter of animals during grain harvesting, keep in mind that we're not the ones with a moral qualm about it), not just leaving them to rot in a field somewhere. That makes you just as morally repugnant than any meat-eater any day. Not only that, but you're killing free-roaming animals, not animals that were raised for feed. Their bodies get mangled in the combine's machinery, bones crushed, and you have the audacity to point fingers at the meat industry for humanely punching a spike through a cow's neck? If you think that tofu burgers come at no cost to animals or the environment, guess again." - Maddox
> 
> Source.
> 
> Unless you're growing all of your own food, then you're still killing animals...



"Humanely punching a spike through a cow's neck". I'm sorry but I really need to point out the fact this person has clearly never seen the things that happen to cow's in slaughterhouses, because they are a whole lot more than that. If people think that's all the suffering a cow goes through on their way to the dinner plate, it's no surprise to me so many people still eat meat.

Every year, over 100 animal lives are saved by those vegan. I could name a number of perfectly normal, common methods of execution involved in factories all across the world that involve animals being crushed by machinery and left to die. Male chicks? They're worthless. They are thrown as they come into a grinder and are literally crushed. They are literally crushed, and they are alive. They suffer incredibly and some actually survive and are left to die, wondering what the heck they ever did to deserve death like that. There is clear, explicit video footage of this, and so "punching a spike through a cow's neck" is only the beginning, if even part of the cruelty at all. It's very rare for that to even happen, I'm afraid. They are usually beaten senseless to get them to move, and if they don't move they are dragged across the pavement, and if they're _lucky_, they're shot.

I've seen video footage of a cow being swung around on a similar rotating machine, and then the machine gets halted and a man comes and slices the cow's throat, and then it gets released on the ground and is left crawling around on the floor, blood pouring out of it. So I don't see how anybody can stand there and say "but vegans/vegetarians are just as bad!!!111" when we take away a plot of land to farm. And animals getting involved in the harvesting isn't directly consequential of the harvesting. To start on the plot of land it is regular protocol to make sure the local wildlife will not be effected by what goes on there, otherwise they're not legally allowed to do anything, especially if the animals in question are as rare/endangered as squirrels, possums, and skunks are. So that doesn't make sense to me, at all.

I'm sorry if I'm coming off as rude at all. I'm just extremely passionate about this subject, because of everything I have seen happen to animals throughout my time studying the importance of being vegan/vegetarian.


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 10, 2015)

I think the way we go about obtaining meat is messed up. That being said I'm gonna go cook some bacon...


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm a carnivore.

To be honest, though, there's a lot of meat I don't eat.  I generally don't like beef.  I don't eat a lot of ham.  Mostly, I just eat chicken.

I respect people who don't eat meat, but it's not something I could do.  To be honest, I think it's a lot more...better to eat less breads/carbs then to stop eating meat.  You gain weight because of carbs, and too much bread is generally bad for you, unless you work out a lot.


----------



## Damniel (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm vegetarian. But I'm not angered or upset by those who say I can't live without meat. While you can live out it, it's none of my business if you eat meat or not. It's not my position to do that, I always say good about vegetarianism but I don't try pressuring someone to do so.


----------



## device (Dec 11, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I hate companies who use cosmetics on animals for testing.



so would you rather them test cosmetics on humans? they would be dangerous for humans if they weren't to be tested on animals


----------



## Tao (Dec 11, 2015)

device said:


> so would you rather them test cosmetics on humans? they would be dangerous for humans if they weren't to be tested on animals



But it's not dangerous for animals?

Humans would also understand what's going on and be paid for doing it, which whilst not erasing the risks, it will at least be by the subjects own accord. A human test subject at least wouldn't be freaking the **** out because they don't understand why these people are shaving their heads and putting this weird stinky cream that burns all over their face.

In fact, it probably will erase a vast amount of risks as 'scientists' (as they like to call themselves) would be more cautious to what they're putting in/on a human.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 11, 2015)

Cosmetic testing is done on animals because they can't consent to it. A human could agree, and they would be a willing participant, who knows the risks. 

Now, I can't act like I'm superior because I do eat chicken, but the entire meat industry has been proven to cause massive problem to the envoirment. The way the agricultural industry treats animals (not only for meat but, milk, honey, the like) is inhumane. Being a vegetarian or vegan is a better choice any way you look at it, but some people just don't have that option. Depending on your body, there are some people who have to eat meat to really be healthy. I don't know about other countries, but in America most organic fruits and vegetables or the things needed to be a vegetarian are expensive.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2015)

device said:


> so would you rather them test cosmetics on humans? they would be dangerous for humans if they weren't to be tested on animals



Considering how cosmetics aren't necessary whatsoever...


----------



## Bowie (Dec 11, 2015)

Kyoko said:


> Cosmetic testing is done on animals because they can't consent to it. A human could agree, and they would be a willing participant, who knows the risks.
> 
> Now, I can't act like I'm superior because I do eat chicken, but the entire meat industry has been proven to cause massive problem to the envoirment. The way the agricultural industry treats animals (not only for meat but, milk, honey, the like) is inhumane. Being a vegetarian or vegan is a better choice any way you look at it, but some people just don't have that option. Depending on your body, there are some people who have to eat meat to really be healthy. I don't know about other countries, but in America most organic fruits and vegetables or the things needed to be a vegetarian are expensive.



Could you tell me more about this bodily condition that prevents people from consuming fruit and vegetables? Because a lot of the time, the only condition I can think of related to that would be your body getting used to meat and not being able to adjust to vegan food properly. But at the same time, everybody incorporates vegan food into their diet, because it's fruit and vegetables. I remember accidentally eating something that contained traces of meat, and it didn't taste right to me and my body seemed to have problems digesting it. That was because I'm not used to that kind of food.

And I'm not sure about the expense still. Putting aside the fact it's possible to grow your own food, fruit and vegetables are definitely more accessible than pork, beef, or chicken, to name a few. I don't live in America, so I can say for sure, but I'm pretty certain they're equally expensive, at the most.


----------



## Munna (Dec 11, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> well they all end up dead and slaughtered anyway. The treatment doesn't matter if they're just going to be killed for us to eat. But managing cholesterol levels, that's a different story.



I am a meat-eater, but I'd still disagree with this statement.

If I had a choice between being tortured & killed in a slow, horrific manner (by unsanitary, cramped, too hot/cold conditions--then finally killed in some barbaric fashion)
or to be killed quickly where I barely feel a thing...guess which option most sane people would pick for themselves...

Likewise if I wouldn't want to be tortured, I don't want to eat tortured animals. If something has to die, let it be painless!

- - - Post Merge - - -



enchilada said:


> call me weird but if i develop an emotional bond with an animal, i wouldnt be able to eat it. i guess that's why i have no problem eating stuff from the supermarket or restaurants, because i didnt know the animal personally. it's weird that we play a game that anthropomorphizes animals like chickens and sheep and we're cool with eating them like can you imagine eating Vesta or Benedict? lol



Actually I stopped eating Takoyaki at sushi eateries because of Zucker... It really hit me all of a sudden & I imagined his cute little face crying & I felt disgusted & could never eat it again even though it is delicious!


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 11, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Could you tell me more about this bodily condition that prevents people from consuming fruit and vegetables? Because a lot of the time, the only condition I can think of related to that would be your body getting used to meat and not being able to adjust to vegan food properly. But at the same time, everybody incorporates vegan food into their diet, because it's fruit and vegetables. I remember accidentally eating something that contained traces of meat, and it didn't taste right to me and my body seemed to have problems digesting it. That was because I'm not used to that kind of food.
> 
> And I'm not sure about the expense still. Putting aside the fact it's possible to grow your own food, fruit and vegetables are definitely more accessible than pork, beef, or chicken, to name a few. I don't live in America, so I can say for sure, but I'm pretty certain they're at least equally expensive.



I'm not an expert on this topic, (I've studied Agricultural Industry, but not so much why you can't be vegetarian) but meat has nutrients and minerals that are either hard to get in other ways, or hard to get as much. Switching diets (Wether it's vegan/vegetarian to eating meat or vice versa) can make anyone sick, but if it's not done properly it can be more unhealthy than eating meat. 

A bag of apples and a pound of meat are probably roughly around the same price, but it becomes more expensive when you factor in all the other things you buy to get the nutrients you need. 

I'm happy to do some research to clear anything up once I get home  I would have before I replied, but I'm in school and don't get out for another half hour or so.


----------



## Munna (Dec 11, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Meat and dairy products taste gross.  I would rather slit my throat open than have a bite of that.
> My usual food is raw and whole fruits and veggies. I have a big garden where I grow my breakfeast, lunch, and dinner.
> And for water, I drink rain water because it's natural.



I wish I could do that without becoming seriously physically ill & depressed. i love animals & tried to be a vegetarian once for 6 months, and another attempt a few years later for a year.

Both times I had a doctor, herbalist & supplements..but my body could never adjust & I was horribly ill the whole time. I also felt really deprived as I enjoy the taste of animal products so much.

But I truly wish I could do without it. I think anyone who can do it without getting sick should at least try to keep it up for as long as they can.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 11, 2015)

Mango said:


> i have no respect for meat eaters



I have no respect for rude people.


----------



## Munna (Dec 11, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I have no respect for rude people.



I agree, people who disrespect meat-eaters without knowing WHY they eat meat are ignorant. For me personally (as I've said above) I'll get very sick if I don't eat meat.

I wouldn't really respect people who would disrespect people who are only doing the best for their body & health. You gain nothing if you give up meat, only to jeopardize your own health.


----------



## yukikotobuki (Dec 11, 2015)

Eating meat is fine in small quantities. Humans are naturally omnivores; we have a pair of canine teeth and are able to digest animal tissue. To say that it is unethical or unnatural to consume meat is contradictory to our biological makeup. However, the recommended daily amount of meat is about 4 ounces.. and most [Americans] tend to eat that much in one meal, then proceed to consume three or four times that amount in a day. Although our bodies CAN digest animal tissue, it isn't very good at it. In fact, if more than four ounces a day are consumed, it's likely that our bodies will retain the meat, and it will rot inside of us before it's able to be properly digested. Kind of nasty if you think about it.

Additionally, the factory farm industry is absolutely terrifying. Animals are put through disgusting conditions, and are often killed in inhumane ways. Some farms handle their animals well, but most of them pack the animals in tiny cages, abuse them, and use them until the animals are literally unable to move on their own. 

I believe that if factory farm conditions were somehow vastly improved, then eating meat would be a little more ethical. Additionally, people shouldn't eat so much of it. I think that if we all started supporting free range farms - though it'd be a lot more expensive - then factories would attempt to meet our demands and treat their animals more fairly. This is already happening on a small scale, so I don't see why it wouldn't be able to be attempted in the long run. The sad part is, most people can't afford "organic" or free range meat, so the factories win by keeping meat, eggs, and dairy fairly cheap... it's a nasty cycle.

Though it's probably already been mentioned, might I also add that excessive consumption of meat has been linked to several conditions including various forms of cancer, IBS, constipation, period cramps, arthritis, and many more that I can't really remember. So take that how you want.


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 11, 2015)

Kyoko said:


> I'm not an expert on this topic, (I've studied Agricultural Industry, but not so much why you can't be vegetarian) but meat has nutrients and minerals that are either hard to get in other ways, or hard to get as much. Switching diets (Wether it's vegan/vegetarian to eating meat or vice versa) can make anyone sick, but if it's not done properly it can be more unhealthy than eating meat.
> 
> A bag of apples and a pound of meat are probably roughly around the same price, but it becomes more expensive when you factor in all the other things you buy to get the nutrients you need.
> 
> I'm happy to do some research to clear anything up once I get home  I would have before I replied, but I'm in school and don't get out for another half hour or so.



I don't know the ins and outs of vegan diets and nutrition, but as far as I know, there's little in meat that you can't get very easily from vegetables and legumes. Beans, nuts and lentils are all great sources of protein, and leafy greens like spinach, cabbage, broccoli and kale are very high in iron and/or calcium. I give blood on a regular basis and they always do an iron test before you can give, and my iron levels have always been good.

But even if you can't give up meat for health reasons, there are lots of studies showing that excessive consumption of meat is really bad for you, so just cutting down on the amount of meat you eat each week (as little red meat as possible, and at least one day entirely meat-free) is good for your health, and the planet's!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 11, 2015)

Gonna jump in here, I'm currently writing a persuasive essay on Vivisection and I thought I might speak here.
Personly it's wrong.. Just wrong. We test on animals for no reason other then to test chemicals and shampoos. Sometimes, we do test on animals for the greater good of mankind, but as human beings. This is wrong. i get the cases where we are testing on animals for treatment for cancer or some life saving vaccine. But a lot of the time it's for a new perfume or something. What are we doing? In Buddhism they believe in reincarnation and Kama. That means if we live a good life and help people, then good things will happen to us. And with reincarnation we could be reincarnated into a pig in a slaughter factory, try and picture yourself in a slaughter factory about to be murdered. I just feel like they have different methods to do this then to harm a little animal.


Sorry for that rant, it's something I feel strongly about.
When I get old enough to move out I will become a full vegan. But cause I can't make all my own meals yet and I'm stuck in school I'm sticking to a vegetarian.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 11, 2015)

Kyoko said:


> I'm not an expert on this topic, (I've studied Agricultural Industry, but not so much why you can't be vegetarian) but meat has nutrients and minerals that are either hard to get in other ways, or hard to get as much. Switching diets (Wether it's vegan/vegetarian to eating meat or vice versa) can make anyone sick, but if it's not done properly it can be more unhealthy than eating meat.
> 
> A bag of apples and a pound of meat are probably roughly around the same price, but it becomes more expensive when you factor in all the other things you buy to get the nutrients you need.
> 
> I'm happy to do some research to clear anything up once I get home  I would have before I replied, but I'm in school and don't get out for another half hour or so.



Thank you! I think I understand what you're referring to, though. You see, eating meat and then suddenly switching to a vegan diet is a lot like alcohol withdrawal. It can make you seriously ill, because your body has gotten so used to the alcohol that it begins to need it. With meat, it's the same. But just like with alcohol, it can be fixed and it's possible to wean your body off of it. It's all a matter of adjusting to it. And as long as you do your research and know what proteins you need and how you can get them (it is, contrary to popular belief, possible to get all the necessary proteins still), it is more than possible for you to become a vegan/vegetarian.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 11, 2015)

yukikotobuki said:


> Eating meat is fine in small quantities. Humans are naturally omnivores; we have a pair of canine teeth and are able to digest animal tissue. To say that it is unethical or unnatural to consume meat is contradictory to our biological makeup. However, the recommended daily amount of meat is about 4 ounces.. and most [Americans] tend to eat that much in one meal, then proceed to consume three or four times that amount in a day. Although our bodies CAN digest animal tissue, it isn't very good at it. In fact, if more than four ounces a day are consumed, it's likely that our bodies will retain the meat, and it will rot inside of us before it's able to be properly digested. Kind of nasty if you think about it.
> 
> Additionally, the factory farm industry is absolutely terrifying. Animals are put through disgusting conditions, and are often killed in inhumane ways. Some farms handle their animals well, but most of them pack the animals in tiny cages, abuse them, and use them until the animals are literally unable to move on their own.
> 
> ...



Meat in large quantities is unhealthy, and red meat raises your heart failure rate to a extremely high amount. 

About the farm animal conditions, they're awful. (This is from memory so the facts might be slightly different) but pigs are kept in housing in pens with about 2 square feet for each pig, and they're crammed 20 in a pen. Chickens are kept in the dark their entire lives, and are so packed with hormones to enlarge their breasts they can't stand up, their legs just aren't capable of it.


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 11, 2015)

yukikotobuki said:


> Eating meat is fine in small quantities. Humans are naturally omnivores; we have a pair of canine teeth and are able to digest animal tissue. To say that it is unethical or unnatural to consume meat is contradictory to our biological makeup. However, the recommended daily amount of meat is about 4 ounces.. and most [Americans] tend to eat that much in one meal, then proceed to consume three or four times that amount in a day. Although our bodies CAN digest animal tissue, it isn't very good at it. In fact, if more than four ounces a day are consumed, it's likely that our bodies will retain the meat, and it will rot inside of us before it's able to be properly digested. Kind of nasty if you think about it.
> 
> Additionally, the factory farm industry is absolutely terrifying. Animals are put through disgusting conditions, and are often killed in inhumane ways. Some farms handle their animals well, but most of them pack the animals in tiny cages, abuse them, and use them until the animals are literally unable to move on their own.
> 
> I believe that if factory farm conditions were somehow vastly improved, then eating meat would be a little more ethical. Additionally, people shouldn't eat so much of it. I think that if we all started supporting free range farms - though it'd be a lot more expensive - then factories would attempt to meet our demands and treat their animals more fairly. This is already happening on a small scale, so I don't see why it wouldn't be able to be attempted in the long run. The sad part is, most people can't afford "organic" or free range meat, so the factories win by keeping meat, eggs, and dairy fairly cheap... it's a nasty cycle.



Some really good points here; I linked above to some statistics that say that 21% of colon cancer cases are linked to red and processed meat (and a further 12% to low fibre, found in grains and vegetables); evolutionarily, humans are a funny lot, because we have canine teeth, which carnivores have, but really long colons, which harbivores have. Like yukikotobuki said, meat isn't designed to go through a long colon, hence all the cancer and other digestive issues that are associated with excessive meat consumption.

On the issue of intensive factory farming vs. free range organic meat, it's a difficult one. Free range is good because a) it's less cruel, and b) makes meat more expensive, so fewer people will eat it (good environmentally, not great for poor people). On the other hand, when standards are improved, it means that even _more_ land is required for meat production, which means more pesticides, slurry spillages, etc.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 11, 2015)

i think eating meat is a big 
misteak


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 11, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> i think eating meat is a big
> misteak



That not even funny
Lmao


----------



## sej (Dec 11, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> i think eating meat is a big
> misteak


Wow

I would totally be a vegetarian if I didn't love meat, I can't live without meat tbh.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 11, 2015)

I mean, we're omnivores. We kind of need it.

No, I guess that's wrong, we don't need it. With dietary supplements you don't really need to get your nutrients from meat alone.


I guess it boils down to money and comfort. 

Does your desire to not eat animals outweigh your comfort? Does it fall within your price range?


Me personally? I've never really entertained the idea because I don't have the money for a diet like that, and as much as I would like to see myself as a shining beacon of humanity who never does wrong, I'll be the first to admit that even if I _did_ have the money I still probably wouldn't. I don't know the recipes, and I don't like the taste too much.

As much as I love animals, my happiness would come first.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 11, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Thank you! I think I understand what you're referring to, though. You see, eating meat and then suddenly switching to a vegan diet is a lot like alcohol withdrawal. It can make you seriously ill, because your body has gotten so used to the alcohol that it begins to need it. With meat, it's the same. But just like with alcohol, it can be fixed and it's possible to wean your body off of it. It's all a matter of adjusting to it. And as long as you do your research and know what proteins you need and how you can get them (it is, contrary to popular belief, possible to get all the necessary proteins still), it is more than possible for you to become a vegan/vegetarian.



I tried explaining it the best I could, and you're exactly right^'^ Though being fully vegetarian or vegan is going to be more complicated than going and grabbing a burger, it's possible and a lot healthier.


----------



## yukikotobuki (Dec 11, 2015)

Kyoko said:


> Meat in large quantities is unhealthy, and red meat raises your heart failure rate to a extremely high amount.
> 
> About the farm animal conditions, they're awful. (This is from memory so the facts might be slightly different) but pigs are kept in housing in pens with about 2 square feet for each pig, and they're crammed 20 in a pen. Chickens are kept in the dark their entire lives, and are so packed with hormones to enlarge their breasts they can't stand up, their legs just aren't capable of it.



Yes, many chickens are brought to the slaughterhouse unable to walk. Many of them are ill or on the brink of dying, but will be labeled USDA prime anyway, even if they are covered in lesions and pustules. It's pretty sad and gross. 

Actually, many animals besides chickens can't walk, due to the pins that they're kept in. Baby cows are purposely chained to their cages so that they can't move - which makes the meat taste better.


----------



## Munna (Dec 11, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> i think eating meat is a big
> misteak



*high fives you* I love these ridiculous puns!  Thanks for the smile!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 11, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> That not even funny
> Lmao



you're just jealous of my puns.
you're too _chicken_ to make any of your own.
I don't want to start any _beef_ with you, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Munna said:


> *high fives you* I love these ridiculous puns!  Thanks for the smile!



I hope that pun did more than meat your expectations.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 11, 2015)

Meat is murder.


----------



## Delphine (Dec 11, 2015)

I get that some people feel outraged when they see others who eat meat say that they care deeply about animals, but in my opinion it's best to have someone eat meat and feel a least a little concerned about it than someone who eats meat and couldn't care less about animals and how they're treated and buys meat from the most horrible places.


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 11, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Thank you! I think I understand what you're referring to, though. You see, eating meat and then suddenly switching to a vegan diet is a lot like alcohol withdrawal. It can make you seriously ill, because your body has gotten so used to the alcohol that it begins to need it. With meat, it's the same. But just like with alcohol, it can be fixed and it's possible to wean your body off of it. It's all a matter of adjusting to it. And as long as you do your research and know what proteins you need and how you can get them (it is, contrary to popular belief, possible to get all the necessary proteins still), it is more than possible for you to become a vegan/vegetarian.



I had a friend who was a vegetarian for a couple of years on moral grounds. She was intelligent and did do her research on what she needed to eat (including supplements) in order to stay healthy. Despite that, she still ended up becoming quite ill and reluctantly had to start eating meat again for health reasons. I never spoke to her enough to find out exactly why it didn't work out for her, and we've fallen out of contact for a while now, but I think it's unfair to say that "you can become purely vegetarian/vegan if you want to", for some people it just doesn't work as easily as that. Some bodies might be able to handle it, and that's great if you can, but not every body can. Our bodies were naturally made to consume meat, the same as a large number of other animals - sure, we can fight against it, but when our bodies are hard-wired to consume meat, it doesn't make sense to simply stop eating meats because some people treat animals cruelly. The way we treat animals for the slaughter has got to change, not our diets (although of course, changing the quantity of meat consumed by many will improve their quality of life).


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 11, 2015)

I honestly don't care. I don't care if you're vegan, vegetarian, or a carnivore. Personally I eat meat, because I don't care. Even if I stopped eating meat, there wouldn't be a difference. Just because I don't eat meat, doesn't mean that the farm won't kill 1 less cow, and that cow meat will honestly just go to waste. And the idiotic statement that if you eat meat, means you can't have feelings towards animals, is dumb. So according to that statement, I now hate my cats and dogs. Now I'll have to kill them and eat them. (If you don't get that I'm joking about killing my cat and dog, here's a little sentence telling you I won't do it. I won't kill my pets because I have moral)

And as far as humane killings people are just uneducated about it, even if you kill them humanely, if there's blood people are gonna be upset. I come from a country known as, the Faroe Islands, and we get alot of trouble for killing pilot whales (Not dolphins) and we kill them humanely, I've litteraly seen Sea Shephard go to the beaches and set stuff up, take pictures of it, and say we did it. We kill them humanely, we strike them fast and at a  place that makes them die painlessly. And ofcourse there's gonna be blood, they're an organism. Every organism has something that transfers their needs through-out their anatomy.

End statement : I'll keep myself to myself, if you keep yourself to yourself.

Thank you.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey I'm not going to stop eating something I like just cause the way it's obtained is cruel
The animal is already dead when you buy it so it doesn't matter what you do cause if you don't someone will do it for you

Me>Animals 

I can recognize it's a shame that they are treated in a disgusting way but anyways, they are going to die at some point by a depredator


----------



## Isabella (Dec 12, 2015)

I've always been kind of conflicted for years now but in the end I don't like the fact that I ate a once-living being.
I was vegetarian for most of high school but I had some times where I'd give in and eat it due to the fact that there was literally nothing else & I was starving (tough times haha). But if I were given the choice I usually wouldn't have.
I started again this year and it's getting difficult. I'm in college, surrounded by junk food and the only "healthy" foods have some form of meat like turkey or chicken. There's a huge lack of vegetarian options.
On occasion I'll eat shrimp. I'm leaning more towards a pescatarian diet but I don't even like fish that much. Just sushi and shrimp on occasion.

I think the main thing to think about is that being vegetarian or vegan will likely never cause any sort of 'revolution' or change in the industry. It's a supply and demand thing, people just simply won't stop eating meat unless something ridiculous happens and forces us all to go vegetarian, which is actually predicted by 2050 or something. And I wouldn't be surprised either, I mean you never know what the future holds with the population steadily growing and all that. Unless a national petition starts and people see the truth behind doors, there won't be much change. Peta pretty much attempted this but it's a disgusting organization so maybe a better organization would have to take lead for anything to really change. 
Most people who go vegetarian in fact probably like meat, but don't support how the animal is killed and don't support the life of the animal before it's death. (too much antibiotics, terrible environment, etc.)
People also forget that there are organic or locally raised options, too.

In the end, I feel like it should be more of a personal choice but you should never try and force your views on people either. I prefer not to eat meat because I love animals and it probably sounds dumb but I don't want to think about the fact that I ate this dead thing that had probably a ****ty life before ending up on my plate.
but then again I'm pretty sure if I lived in a farm area and knew it had a good life I wouldn't feel TOO bad.
and then again the more time passes that I don't eat meat, the less I like it anyway. Like, eating unseasoned meat is just disgusting so the fact that you have to mask the taste with so much seasoning...nah. I can do that easily with pretty much anything else like tofu, veggies, etc.
just random thoughts on vegetarianism aha.

Edit: reading through this. I wanted to add that the diet itself is actually not too hard but you have to know what you are doing. It's actually cheaper imo to just not buy meat. I think the biggest problem is getting b12 and iron, both related to your energy levels. Protein is sorta easy to include in your diet without meat.


----------



## alesha (Dec 12, 2015)

Yuckkkkk!!! I like sandwich meat and lasagna although I think it's AWFUL to kill animals JUST for food.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's like cannibalism but with a different species and type of animal

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just my opinion

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just my opinion

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't care if anyone's vegetarian,  meat eater, peskiterian <spelt wrong=eats fish, not meat, vegan ect.


----------



## Tao (Dec 12, 2015)

alesha said:


> It's like cannibalism but with a different species and type of animal



...So it's not at all cannibalism?


----------



## alesha (Dec 12, 2015)

Tao said:


> ...So it's not at all cannibalism?



???


----------



## Tao (Dec 12, 2015)

alesha said:


> ???



...Doesn't matter.


I'm just gonna go 'cannibalize' some Dr.Pepper and a banana.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 12, 2015)

SolarInferno said:


> I had a friend who was a vegetarian for a couple of years on moral grounds. She was intelligent and did do her research on what she needed to eat (including supplements) in order to stay healthy. Despite that, she still ended up becoming quite ill and reluctantly had to start eating meat again for health reasons. I never spoke to her enough to find out exactly why it didn't work out for her, and we've fallen out of contact for a while now, but I think it's unfair to say that "you can become purely vegetarian/vegan if you want to", for some people it just doesn't work as easily as that. Some bodies might be able to handle it, and that's great if you can, but not every body can. Our bodies were naturally made to consume meat, the same as a large number of other animals - sure, we can fight against it, but when our bodies are hard-wired to consume meat, it doesn't make sense to simply stop eating meats because some people treat animals cruelly. The way we treat animals for the slaughter has got to change, not our diets (although of course, changing the quantity of meat consumed by many will improve their quality of life).



Like I said, switching to a vegan/vegetarian diet is a lot like alcohol withdrawal. It can make you very, very ill. That being said, there is no case that I'm aware of where it is 100% impossible to follow through with it and proceed with the new diet. There is no such condition. The human body has to adjust to these things, and being unable to is more of a psychological thing than a physical thing. There are physical consequences, yes, but again, it's down to how willing somebody is to follow through with the process and learn about what to do and what not to do. Once you get the hang of it, it's simple!

Here is a wonderful article about overcoming sickness while trying to sustain a vegan diet. It is full of good tips and basic information on how to follow through your decision to make the big switch! I'm not trying to be rude, but if your friend really did follow through with these things, she wouldn't have become so ill. If you ever get the chance to talk to her again, I would be very interested in hearing what she did and didn't do, so I could provide her with information on these necessities.

Also, there is actually a huge debate between whether or not humans are designed to eat meat. One argument is that, because of our teeth, we are designed to eat fruit and vegetables. You don't see many animals that eat meat with teeth similar to that of a human. Sheep have similar teeth to us, and they sustain vegan diets. To find out more about this, you can read this handy article about the differences between humans and animals, in relation to meat consumption.


----------



## Cinn_mon (Dec 13, 2015)

I think that humans do have a relative need to eat meat just because its difficult to get the nutrients in meat elsewhere and personally i dont think i'll ever be a vegetarian or vegan because i reallllyyyy like meat. And also theres this thing called the circle of life (lion king shoutout) and living things eat other living things and thats how its always been as long as its not in a way that screws up everything. Mufasa didn't herd up all the antelope and decide that he was gonna eat all of the antelope. He only took what he needed. we should all be mufasa
america also has an over eating meat issue going on and because the demand for meat is so high, the companies that produce meat need to speed up production and do so in inhumane ways and ways that could also affect us in the long run. So basically I think meat is something that is totally chill to eat because that is what carnivores do and i think humans definitely need meat in their diet (but i am not a scientist soooo) but the amount consumed in america needs to seriously go down if we even want to think about creating a better meat industry and being a vegetarian is a good way to kind of protest that


----------



## radioloves (Dec 13, 2015)

I think it is okey to say we love animals and eat meat. Because we eat animals we already know how grateful we are to have since other places probably don't have a bundance of. If you love something doesn't mean you won't go against! But if it's religion and beliefs then it will he a problem..


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Dec 14, 2015)

I love animals and I eat meat (Well only beef and fish but still) I don't think you should feel bad for eating meat, it's natural for us. and that's like saying to someone who likes trees that they're not allowed to use paper or something...


----------



## kanvrises (Dec 14, 2015)

i eat it sometimes rarely but its just gross! I hate the texture, the feeling, everything. It has to either be severely breaded or be hidden in something, like a soup.

- - - Post Merge - - -



thoraofasgard said:


> ... that's like saying to someone who likes trees that they're not allowed to use paper or something...



WISE WORDS


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 14, 2015)

I eat meat and I don't care if someone else does or doesn't. You don't eat meat? Great! You do eat meat? Also great! As long as you don't shove your lifestyle down people's throats it's all good.


----------



## Horus (Dec 14, 2015)

Brad said:


> **** animals they can't even talk.
> 
> Eat meat. And never stop.



Lel, this



Twisterheart said:


> *Tonight I was talking to someone, and they told me I wasn't allowed to say I love animals or that I support their rights, because I occasionally eat meat. *



That is complete bull****, are other species that are carnivores or omnivores ****s because they eat other animals to survive? So utterly stupid. I hope that person chokes on a salad and dies. A fitting death, by salad.


----------



## Ness-Star (Dec 14, 2015)

I love animals, but I can't give up meat Dx


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 14, 2015)

I like pork. I like beef. I like poultry. I like fish. They taste good. I eat them. I like dogs. I like cats. I like raccoons. I don't eat them. Free science for you right there.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 14, 2015)

I haven't eaten any sort of red meat in over 10 years. I still eat fish and occasionally have some chicken or turkey. 

While it's sad and kind of disturbing how food animals are treated in a lot of cases, my choice had little to do with that. It was mostly for health reasons, as I was overweight back then and decided cutting out some fats would be good to help me get more fit. Once I lost the weight, I never got back into red meat. I don't intend to now, either, considering it's linked to colon cancer.


----------



## LadyDove (Dec 14, 2015)

I also love animals. I was a vegetarian for a few years but....I had other health issues that didn't combine so well with the diet. I do eat meat now but not all the time, and when I do it is mostly fish or turkey. I make certain that any meat I eat comes from a good place that treated their animals very well and that they were not made to suffer.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Dec 14, 2015)

I literally just had fried chicken a second ago XD so yeah meat lover forever!


----------



## Neechan (Dec 14, 2015)

I eat meat, but only organic and that they were raised well, as animals that were treated properly have a better taste then animals that were abused (i'm sure your imagination can fill you in)


----------



## N e s s (Dec 14, 2015)

Interesting that PETA is against all of this, have they ever heard of the Food chain?

Living creatures depend on the other ones to survive, its just the circle of life.


----------



## Tao (Dec 14, 2015)

N e s s said:


> Living creatures depend on the other ones to survive, its just the circle of life.



The circle of life forgets to mention that if you're part of a species that's intelligent enough to create a special set of moral guidelines determining what's right and what's wrong, you shouldn't use your advanced capabilities to your advantage to take your rightful place at the top of the food chain by feasting on other animals like nature intended.

*sits with rod*


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 15, 2015)

enchilada said:


> call me weird but if i develop an emotional bond with an animal, i wouldnt be able to eat it. i guess that's why i have no problem eating stuff from the supermarket or restaurants, because i didnt know the animal personally. it's weird that we play a game that anthropomorphizes animals like chickens and sheep and we're cool with eating them like can you imagine eating Vesta or Benedict? lol



This is how I feel about it. 

Sure I feel bad how the animal is getting treated and all, but I like the taste of it too much to give it up for something that I cannot stop. As ignorant as this is, as long as I turn my head the other way and enjoy my meat, I'm happy.


----------



## picturescrazy (Dec 15, 2015)

I love animals, both as beings and as food :3 For my major, I worked with some meat animals and I just don't get warm-fuzzies around them unless they are babies. Calves are seriously the sweetest things ever, they would nuzzle all over ya. But when their mamas nuzzle you, it's.... kinda gross


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

I love animals but I love eating meat so...yeah.


----------



## starlessmoon (Dec 16, 2015)

It's like getting your nutrients through a sewer.


----------



## Llust (Dec 16, 2015)

N e s s said:


> Interesting that PETA is against all of this, have they ever heard of the Food chain?


^this

peta has a good cause, but the things they do is just way too much and they're over reacting imo


----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2015)

I pretty much agree w/ the original poster. Not necessarily against it so long as the animals were raised humanely(and dare I say, PAMPERED)! I think I've heard the better and more humanely an animal is raised the better they'll taste so it's a two for one!


----------

